
Moving to Singapore - Isofarro
https://blog.ghost.org/moving-to-singapore/
======
hackerboos
Seems the foundation did a lot of research on economic factors and Singapore
is definitely appealing in that regard. In fact, a lot of businesses would do
well in Singapore. A blogging platform is not one of them.

Let me explain:

"Ghost was previously subject-to and protected-by UK laws, so what’s the deal
when we go to Singapore? Remarkably little changes. As both a former British
colony and a current member of the Commonwealth, the Singapore legal system is
actually based on British Common Law. In fact, Singaporeans can actively vote
in UK elections or run for UK office. They even drive on the left."

Singapore ranks 150th on press freedom [1], below Russia and Burma. The
government owns the biggest media outlet and uses that power to control what
is allowed to be broadcast or printed. You will become a blogging platform
that cannot host blogs critical of the Singaporean government.

It seems to me that not enough research has been done on the premise of "where
is it easiest for us to do business" rather than "where will our customers
find the most freedom".

I would suggest, based on the freedom index rankings, to consider the
Netherlands, New Zealand and Canada.

In fact the UK ranks very high on those 'doing business' reports (6th in the
last report [2]). So maybe it's not the benchmark you want to use at all.

[1] -
[https://rsf.org/index2014/data/index2014_en.pdf](https://rsf.org/index2014/data/index2014_en.pdf)

[2] -
[http://www.doingbusiness.org/rankings](http://www.doingbusiness.org/rankings)

~~~
johnonolan
The utterly predictable "clearly you didn't research this properly and I know
far more than you" HN commenter. You are so fucking boring.

No hackerboos, we didn't bother researching any of this properly seeing as we
have very little vested interest in it, but you and your "anarchist2010" email
address + 10 minutes of googling are clearly far better informed.

Cool that you'd suggest the Netherlands based on freedom of press rankings.
The exact location where all our data is. Which was the main reason we cited
when we moved all of our data there. A further 2 minutes of Googling would've
turned that up, btw.

~~~
hackerboos
Why don't you just address the issue rather than go on a rant?

Edit: My 'ten minutes of googling' is actually several years living and
working in South East Asia. I am well informed and aware of how authoritarian
Singapore is.

